# Ore docks



## Mlw261 (May 20, 2020)

Hi all 
I am modeling the DMIR railroad and am to the point where im ready for the ore docks. ive looked all over but nothing even close to the docks in Duluth MN. scratch-building is kind of not a option right now as im originally a o scaler and am still getting used to the size change. any ideas?

Cheers


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Generally, if you want something "just so" on your layout, then scratchbuilding is kind of your only option 

While there are several nice kits in HO that could serve as a starting point, I don't see any jn N to help out.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

Mlw261 said:


> Hi all
> I am modeling the DMIR railroad and am to the point where im ready for the ore docks. ive looked all over but nothing even close to the docks in Duluth MN. scratch-building is kind of not a option right now as im originally a o scaler and am still getting used to the size change. any ideas?
> 
> Cheers


Milw261;

Welcome fellow Milwaukee modeler!
None of these are ore docks, but all are scratchbuilt in N-scale. It can be done, and if you want an N-scale ore dock, that's the only way to get one. The same was true for most of these models of mine. They just didn't have commercial models of Seattle Union Station, Black River Station with working brass semaphore, Allentown covered bridge, a stone lighthouse & cottage, a coal unloading trestle, etc. so I scratchbuilt them. 😊

Traction Fan 🙂


----------



## hoageeze (2 mo ago)

I too model DM&IR in N Scale. Iwould recommend that most of the dock could be 3D printed parts as I'm doing. I'm now in the process of finishing two six foot docks ore docks for Two Harbors, MN. Chutes can be found on Shapeways. Look up Stony Smith. He did mine along with winches for the top of the docks. He has two different chutes available. MIssabe Railroad Historical Society is a great resource. Reach out to me for more information.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Good advice. Unfortunately, the OP hasn't been on the forum since August 2020, so you probably wasted your time.


----------

